

Show HN: Gif2Fb, post gifs to Facebook - nathancahill
http://gif2fb.com/

======
nathancahill
Source[0] available too, for the curious.

[0]
[https://github.com/nathancahill/gif2fb](https://github.com/nathancahill/gif2fb)

